# My new 2011 TCR Advanced SL



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just picked this up today. Road my old bike to shop, got fitted and road this beast home! Love it!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Killer!


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Very nice! Next time take a pic of the drive train side though!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

L_Johnny said:


> Very nice! Next time take a pic of the drive train side though!


Agreed.....it's the standard in bike photography.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Classy! :thumbsup:


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

alright so bust my clackers on my lack of pic skills....point taken!


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

wow! sweeet.:thumbsup:


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I know I should cut my fork steerer on my bike but I always like to see at least a small spacer on top than the flush look. Great bike, enjoy.


----------

